# Fishhawk X4 or X4D



## Sneakers2548 (Aug 27, 2005)

Want to add a fishhawk to my boat but wondering if anyone can tell me what makes the X4D worth the extra $150? Open to all opinions!


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I would compare the to , I could be wrong but the x4d tell the true depth at the ball x4 don't , when spending that kind of money I always buy the better one if it's only a little more so I don't regret it later on , I have the x4D it a great unit , you can also keep a log on the fish you catch were when how.


----------



## Sneakers2548 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Kwall I ordered the X4D! I liked the ability to see true depth and I had points and gift card for cabelas that absorbed the add cost! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The x4d is worth the money. I run a moor sub-troll. If salmon is your goal, thermocline is everything. Blowback off the cannon ball makes depth a bit of a guessing game. I can usually see the balls on the depth finder, but knowing where your at is worth the price of admission. Salmon fishing has changed forever. We get a three hour window in the morning and a three hour window in the evening. Maximizing that window is what it's all about. Lure speed, temp, and depth is critical. XD4 does all of that. It is definitely the piece of gear to run. If and when my moor dies, the xd4 will be my first investment.


----------



## Sneakers2548 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks capt j-rod for your input! I did by the X4D and will get it on soon as weather warms enough I can move around with out a ton of clothes!!


----------

